# 1968 LeMans tail light bezel.



## BaDaBooM (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello

I cannot seem to find the bezel that goes around the tail lights anywhere, please help.

I am just looking for the stainless steel bezel around the lens as shown in the picture.

Any help is appreciated!

Thanks

BaDaBooM


----------



## BaDaBooM (Feb 8, 2017)

Hmm, I might be mistaken... Looks like the bezel was only for the models up to 1967, in 68 there were no SS bezels can anyone confirm?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Your pic of taillight asms is '67 Tempest/LeMans only, these bolted into the backside of the stamped steel tail panel.
1968 Tempest/LeMans taillight lens attach to stamped steel taillight housings that bolt into the rear bumper. '68 Tempest/LeMans tail light lens have no stainless trim on them. '68 GTO taillight lens have small stainless trim attached to the lens, the trim is not serviced as a separate part.


----------



## BaDaBooM (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you


----------

